

Ask YC: Setting price for services - DarrenStuart

I am working on an a app which I plan to sell to other businesses and wanted to know what people thoughts were on setting prices.<p>I am at a lose because my target market will be selling on my product and thus I need to keep the price at a point where both parties can make a margin.
======
terpua
Can you describe the services in more detail?

~~~
DarrenStuart
sure, basically it others a cms type software to web designers to sell on to
their clients. The pricing can be done via pages.

~~~
terpua
I suggest a free package with X pages and additional per page pricing bought
in multiples of 10. That way, you can pass on volume discounts to the web
designers and aggregate their total client's pages (instead of per client
pricing).

~~~
DarrenStuart
yep thats the lines I was thinking, now how much will they pay. I think I will
do some market research to gage from the market what price they would be
comfortable with.

